

Appcubator (YC W13) Helps Beginning Developers Easily Create Their Own Web Apps - kamladi
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/09/12/appcubator/

======
_mayo
Hmm, the link to the demo redirects to an unrelated techcrunch article. Heres
the demo:
[http://www.appcubator.com/resources/editor/](http://www.appcubator.com/resources/editor/)

~~~
ksikka
Thanks!

------
jonnathanson
This is fantastic. I like seeing YC's investing in a lot of tools that will
make prototyping and building easier, lowering barriers to creation for all
types of makers.

Lots of potential scalability here, too. Rock on.

------
glibgil
Nice name. I hope to become a master appcubator!

------
icanberk
We would appreciate any feedback! - Ilter

------
bichiliad
Looks quite good, actually.

